# Doezsha's Picture Thread



## Doezsha (Jan 1, 2007)

I want to start the new year of with a picture thread.
Bohmei:




















B.vagans "Vega":




















B.smithi:






























P.murinus:


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 1, 2007)

B.smithi:




















]


----------



## Natemass (Jan 1, 2007)

im liking all your brachys


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks alot bro


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice T's....P.Murinus...one of my favs...I miss our big girl  at least we have some of her babes.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Jan 3, 2007)

The B.smithi is lookin real pretty...coming into its colors nicely.


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 17, 2007)

thease are my 2 newest babies, not the best pics but I will add more soon.
Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking good. I like your new babies. Its nice to see your collection growing....its such an addiction becareful LOL


----------



## Natemass (Jan 17, 2007)

nice Cyclosternum fasciatum there one of my favorites


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 1, 2007)

Cyclosternum fasciatum. sling






























Poecilotheria ornata. sling















B.smithi


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome Ts! All of your Brachys are beauties, your ornata looks great, your C fasciatum are to adore and that OBT is looking quite innocent there.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 1, 2007)

bout time you posted some pics;P ...since I have to enjoy them through pics only right now....your babies are all so pretty. Hmmmm when you going to get some pics of the P. irminia


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 20, 2007)

*not the best pics, water spots on glass*

just took 2 new pics of my P.ornata "Stunna" just moulted about 4 days ago 










:clap: :clap:


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 20, 2007)

The beauty herself. I love that T' I miss her the most. Even though I hardly ever saw her...just knowing she was there was good enough. Hows the temperment on the little OBT? Since I got mine as an adult I never had the pleasure to rehome mine. Hmmm what are you up too now? Still standing at zero for me. Cry Cry. Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 20, 2007)

nice pics, P.murinus is the best


----------



## TRON (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 20, 2007)

ty fellas and ms. Lady.Heres some new pix I just took


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 20, 2007)

*Cyriopagopus.sp sling*

this is the only pic I have if my Cyriopagopus.sp sling.


----------



## Selenops (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics, wow, your tarantulas are simply immaculate and gorgeous.  

Professional photographers outta pay you to shoot these beauties. 

Love the set-ups too.


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for the love bro, do you have any pics posted  I want to check out your collection too. Oh and I wouldnt charge for the pix im no pro... Ide do it for the love of the T's


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 21, 2007)

nice collection bro. I too am a fan of the moss in the tanks  gives it a nice feel.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice to finally see the newest additions...even if its just by pics.  P.ornata looks soo much better now. You know I always gave that one a hard time.;P


----------



## Selenops (Feb 21, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> thanks for the love bro, do you have any pics posted  I want to check out your collection too. Oh and I wouldnt charge for the pix im no pro... Ide do it for the love of the T's


Your welcome bro, currently lacking a digital camera otherwise I would have a picture thread. 

Love of the Ts means someone's heart is in the right place. Best way to promote the hobby is lovin em. Very nice!


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great T's.  Personally im now more of an arboreal fan.  Mostly Pokies, though some others.

But cant deny that the colors on the brachies are gorgeous


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice pics and great spiders. P.murinus is the best


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 22, 2007)

*a fiew more pics*

my first pic of my A.geniculata more to come soon.





Bohmei





B.smithi















P.ornata


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 25, 2007)

*my OBT sling*

Peaches


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 25, 2007)

*A.geniculata*

A.geniculata sling in hide


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 26, 2007)

I really need to come visit the T's miss em lots. And I wanna see your new babies. Peaches (the OBT) is a cutie:razz: LOL


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 27, 2007)

Peaches.




















Cyriopagopus.sp 





Paraphysa scrofa my newest baby


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

isnt the last one G.rosea???


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought it as a paraphysa manicata, wich I found out that the name was changed to Paraphysa scrofa yesterday the guy said it looks like a g.rosea but wen i chose "him" he was freshly moulted the comon names are  Dwarf rose & Chilean copper. Its is possable that the guy made a mistake or someone placed the T in the wrong spot of in the back of the store room. only time will lets see how big he gets. The Paraphysa scrofa are cominly sold as G.rosea.:wall:  wich ever way it works out Im happy with the T.:clap: 1 more baby to love...1


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

well its nice looking either way man


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you sir


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 27, 2007)

*pics of my OBT sling freshly moulted*

Peaches in her hide next to her moult.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww such a pretty baby. Looks great after the molt. I am missing so much. I will be there thursday though...unless it rains


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 2, 2007)

*Peacces*


----------



## pwilfort (Mar 2, 2007)

beautiful T's
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 3, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Paraphysa scrofa my newest baby


I am willing to bet that that spider is definitely a G. rosea.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 7, 2007)

in a sence im agreeing with your statment Novak but at the same time im seeing G.roseas that have that miror patch and are more coperish in color, hints
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=88267
but im not doubting your observeations. From what I know only time will tell with matureity and size. All feedback is needed and welcom thank you


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I have a G.rosea that looks exactly like the one you have and then I have one that looks like the one in the link you sent me, I just think its the color variation that makes the mirror patch stands out, Ill try and get some pics up tomorrow. But like you said the only certain is size and maturity.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 7, 2007)

Haha I think its funny how we both just commented on each others threads, well anyway here are two pics

Similar to yours:






Similar to the one from the link:






Sorry for posting pics in your thread, let me know if you want them gone after you take a look at them and ill remove them.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 7, 2007)

its all good bro I'm a student of life and still learning, knowledge is the key, thank you for the pics and the feed back.
I have a feeling you are right Paul, just based on the fact that the guy who sold the T to me said it looks like a G.rosea but I chose to buy the T any way because it was the best looking T that they had in stock labled as a P.scrofa


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 8, 2007)

here is my rosea looks alot like yours 





its a beauty rosea u have ne ways


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 8, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> its all good bro I'm a student of life and still learning, knowledge is the key, thank you for the pics and the feed back.
> I have a feeling you are right Paul, just based on the fact that the guy who sold the T to me said it looks like a G.rosea but I chose to buy the T any way because it was the best looking T that they had in stock labled as a P.scrofa



Same here I try to learn as much as I can. No problem. Even if I am right, I think those color phased roseas are the best. Congrats none the less right? A T is a T, regardless of shape or size. They are all beautiful!


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 8, 2007)

MAN, nice ornata enclosure. Love your collection bro, how many are you up to now? Do you got a pic of your colbalt's enclose? From the one pic of it, it looks really nice! :}


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 8, 2007)

> A T is a T, regardless of shape or size. They are all beautiful!


Thats Riiiiiight :clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 8, 2007)

my courent T count is 14

¹-Acanthoscurria.geniculata    (Brazillian white knee) 1½"
¹-Brachypelma. bohmei          (Mexican fire leg) 4¼"
¹-Brachypelma.smithi           (Mexican Red Knee) 4"		
¹-Brachypelma.vagans           (Mexican Red Rump) 4¼"
²-Cyclosternum.fasciatum       (Costa Rican Tiger Rump) 1½" & 2"
¹-Cyriopagopus.sp              (Singapore Blue) 1¾"
¹-Haplopelma.lividum           (Colbalt Blue) 5¼"
¹-Paraphysa scrofa             (Dwarf rose & Chilean copper) 3¼"
¹-Poecilotheria.ornata         (Fringed Ornamental) 1¾"
¹-Poecilotheria.striata        (Mysore Ornamental)  2½
¹-Psalmopoeus.irmina           (Venezuelan Suntiger) 3½"
²-Pterinochilus.murinus        (Usumbara Orange Baboon) 3½" & 2¼"

 my P.scrofa is possibly a G.rosea. Ill take some more pics of my colbalt's home soon. Thanks fror the compliments, that means alot wen its all done for the love of the Ts.


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 9, 2007)

thats a very cool collection, congrats


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 14, 2007)

I just got this P.scrofa  this sat 3-10-07 and the owner of the store gave me a free T-shirt with a A.versicolor on the back and store logo on the front.:clap: 
I thought that was nice of him 






























and one pic of my B.smithi That was took the same day





 heres some pics from last week that I took wile changeing the subsrtare in some of my tanks;
C.fasciatum sling.





A.geniculata sling





and 2 pics of the T-shirt that I was given.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 14, 2007)

I meant to post this pic of my P.ornatas moult from Monday night next to his first moult wile in my care. I cant Waite to see how much hes grown and get a chance to check out his colors, he displayed a lot of color after his first moult. first moult on the left second on the right. they are damaged but I'm using them as a reference to size.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like you have really taken things to another level. Sad to not be part of that anymore. I want to start getting back into them someday, for now I guess I can enjoy pics read posts, and gain knowledge through others expierences. I miss having them around to look at but my cages would never look like yours keep up the great work. :clap:


and nice shirt Jon's a good guy. If they made them in girl styles I would buy one...mens t shirts just dont look good on me


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 17, 2007)

thank you for the love Ms.Peaches, you know that your boy is trying over here and its all for the love of the T's  I do believe that you cages wouldn't look as good as mine, they would look much better. There's nothing like a woman's touch.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 17, 2007)

P.irmina Freshly moulted










P.ornata Freshly moulted


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 17, 2007)

Love that scrofa! I really want one. They are such an underrated critter. Keep the pics coming :clap: .


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 17, 2007)

I just love T colors right after a molt. Great collection. How is your irmania's temper? Mine is still around 3 to 3 1/2 inches in size and not too defensive yet.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 17, 2007)

My P.irmina Temper is hmm lets say he or she might need A little anger management but he is perfect in my eyes just the way he is. I know one thing hes fast as lightning so I wouldn't or don't blink wen I open the cage to feed and clean.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 17, 2007)

my nwe H.lividum possible male


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 17, 2007)

*my first baby mantis*

This is my first baby mantis I got him yesterday wen I was geting my second H.lividum. the mantis is unidentified. not the best pic tho:wall:


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 19, 2007)

*New H.lividum*

H.lividum possible male


----------



## pwilfort (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful tarantulas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 23, 2007)

My newest  H.lividum





my A.geniculata sling





P.striata just moulted 3/21/07


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2007)

you have very lovely Ts. haha i have seen you on myspace befor. in the Tarantula lovers group.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 26, 2007)

I recognize you, hey whats up


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2007)

Not too bad how about your self? how are all your Ts doing?


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 26, 2007)

They are doing good I just got back from picking up 3x 2.5 gallon tanks and are about to set them up for my Barchys. how are your babies doing?


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 31, 2007)

*B.smithi*

I was feeding my babies today and noticed that my B.smithi is moulting :clap: its not the best pic, I took it through the critter keeper.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 31, 2007)

*Funny little guy Cyriopagopus.sp sling*

I just noticed this today as well. Somewhat in the center of my Cyriopagopus.sp enclosure was a small hole, wen I looked closer i noticed webbing. My Cyriopagopus.sp dug a tunnel from his hide on the right to the center of his enclosure. I tossed some crickets in and noticed this a little wile later. Thats one crazy little spider...


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 2, 2007)

*B.smithi*

B.smithi after moult


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 2, 2007)

*Pics with natural sun light*


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 2, 2007)

your photography skills have improved greatly. You can see that just from going from start to finish in this thread. I have stepped out but I will always watch from a distance. Can't wait to see how your collection grows. Already got that urge to get a new cam????


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 3, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the LOVE Ms.peaches we can all use some from time to time...1 Oh and yes I have to upgrade my cam one day soon so I can capture The true beauty of the Ts... And take more pic outside under sunlight it seems to work best for me. unfortunately I take most of my pics at night lol...go figure.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I need a new camera myself...but as always things take priority. I hope to get my boas back to well the status they were in before and updated my site ..ya its sooooo outdated now. Old pics old news old everything.  So when things get better for me...hmmmm well when ever I get things ok well never mind when I win the lottery lol that will happen sooner...then I can get a Nikon. Natural settings and lighting are the best way to go for pics of herps and T's in my oppinon..but when ya can't you make due. There are lights you can purchase...just a bulb that really make the pictures you take indoor look pretty good.


----------



## pwilfort (Apr 4, 2007)

That is one beautiful smithi, I love these and have 3 myself 2 girls and a sling.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you pwilfort.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 4, 2007)

*P.striata*

Took these today of my P.striata.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Apr 4, 2007)

*A.geniculata sling 1½ -2"*


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 5, 2007)

*Cyclosternum.fasciatum 1½"- 2"*


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 5, 2007)

love that last one...I really need to stop looking at the pics on here. Starting to make me sad. Maybe I could get one T...nah i know my addictions get the better of me.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 5, 2007)

*Bootay, close up of the tigers rump*


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 6, 2007)

You must have know I wanted to see a closer shot due to myself proclaimed obbsession with my own A$$, Huh,  very cute of you


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 6, 2007)

*B.bohmei*

just took this wile on my lunch break. I cant wait to get off not the best pic but Im pressed for time...


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 6, 2007)

*New baby*


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 6, 2007)

*Bohmei moulting*


----------



## pwilfort (Apr 7, 2007)

Aw! beautiful  bohmei I love them,


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks pwilfort ill be sure to post some more pics soon.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 7, 2007)

*B.smithi chillin*


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 9, 2007)

Can I say I hate you now or later? Aww when did you get the new addition. Keeping me in the dark huh. Congrats though


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 9, 2007)

I got it on friday before I bought Annah her back pack.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 9, 2007)

the pede looks like S.subspinipes dehaani "mau chau"


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 9, 2007)

Well its cute. Did you still want me to get the pedes?


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 9, 2007)

coo right on Arachnophilist I have to do some more research...but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah you can pick them up wen ever you have the time Ms. Peaches


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Apr 17, 2007)

one of my new babies.










Mantis after its last moult on 4/10/07





P.ornata after its last moult on 4/13/07


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 21, 2007)

love the new pics. Cute little Chaco


----------



## pwilfort (Apr 22, 2007)

Beautiful tarantulas! Thanks for sharing!:clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of one of my two N.chromatus slings


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

one of my two Cyclosternum.fasciatums enclosures


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

My praying mantis having lunch


----------



## markface (Apr 26, 2007)

you have an awesome collection .


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

P.irmina


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Peaches. sorry about the glass its a little dirty:?


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

I just snaped this pick of my A.geniculata sling moulting


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 27, 2007)

G.aureostriata .01





G.aureostriata .02


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 27, 2007)

Peaches


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 27, 2007)

Peaches


----------



## pwilfort (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful T's the P.murinus gives me the creeps been bitten by one before but they are beautiful!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pwilfort (Apr 28, 2007)

I like your set ups for them all, very nice,


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice Thread!

I love the Pterinochilus murinus cage!! Nice setup!

Gorgeous Psalmopoeus irminia too!


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the love


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 29, 2007)

*my new addition*

my newest baby an adult female Haplopelma. schmidti


----------



## demode (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice pictures and T's man, impressive H. schmidti!


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks demode


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 29, 2007)

My new Girl settling into her new home


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## AlainL (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi!

Hey man, nice pics and collection, very nice schmidti, I never seen a dark form before, I have a schmidti as well for about 2 month now but I never seen her out of her burrow, not even once(she was in premolt) and to my surprise she finally molted 2 days ago, I will post some pics of her in about a week.
Does yours come out sometime?

thanks for sharing.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)

I just bought my H.schmidti on 4-27-07, and wen I set up her enclosure I made her a nice size hide to use until she starts her burrow. But I noticed more webbing outside of her hide this morning. Ill keep a eye on her and let you know her behavior after she settles in to her new home.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)

My A.geniculata  in its new home


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)

I snaped these today wile transfering my Cyriopagopus. sp to its new home


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 1, 2007)

I want that schmidti!!!!

Great picks


----------



## syndicate (May 1, 2007)

nice haplopelma man.you might wanna change the label to Haplopelma hainanum  tho


----------



## Doezsha (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I recently became aware that there is or was a debate over the classification of this .sp and if was a dark color form of the Haplopelma. schmidti or classified under Haplopelma. hainanum. thanks for the heads up Syndicate.


----------



## Doezsha (May 2, 2007)

*Correction*

Haplopelma.hainanum    
sorry about the pics that were mislabeled :? I was given the wrong information about this beauty. I bought her as a H.schmidti :?  well I hope this clears things up. And I would like to thank everyone for giving me the correct information...Knowledge is power...


----------



## Doezsha (May 15, 2007)

My  Cyriopagopus.sp sling in its new home having lunch


----------



## Doezsha (May 15, 2007)

.01 G. aureostriata sling  post moult 5-6-07


----------



## AlainL (May 15, 2007)

Hi Doezsha!

Very nice terrarium and t's.

Even if not a schmidti your hainanum look beautyful.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## lunixweb (May 15, 2007)

Hi man, u have a really nice collection, your P. Irminia is awesome (i want one as your), congrats :clap:


----------



## Doezsha (May 15, 2007)

My adult female Haplopelma.hainanum "Precious" ready to play...


----------



## Doezsha (May 15, 2007)

lunixweb said:


> Hi man, u have a really nice collection, your P. Irminia is awesome (i want one as your), congrats :clap:





carpetpython said:


> Hi Doezsha!
> 
> Very nice terrarium and t's.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys


----------



## Doezsha (May 15, 2007)

Haplopelma.hainanum


----------



## Natemass (May 15, 2007)

mmm asians my fav  im liking the enclosure as well


----------



## Doezsha (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Nate I love the Asians too


----------



## Doezsha (May 16, 2007)

*My collection*

¹-Acanthoscurria.geniculata (Brazilian white knee) 1½"
¹-Brachypelma. bohmei (Mexican fire leg) 4¼"
¹-Brachypelma.smithi (Mexican Red Knee) 4"
¹-Brachypelma.vagans (Mexican Red Rump) 4¼"
²-Cyclosternum.fasciatum (Costa Rican Tiger Rump) 1½" & 2"
¹-Cyriopagopus.sp (Singapore Blue) 1¾"
²-Grammostola. aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee) 1½"
¹-Haplopelma.hainanum (Chinese Giant Black Earth Tiger) 6½"   
¹-Haplopelma.lividum (Cobalt Blue) 5¼" & 4½"
²-Nhandu.chromatus ( Brazilian Red And White) 1"
²-Paraphysa scrofa (Dwarf rose / Chilean copper) 3¼"
¹-Poecilotheria.ornata (Fringed Ornamental) 1¾"
¹-Poecilotheria.striata (Mysore Ornamental) 2½
¹-Psalmopoeus.irmina (Venezuelan Suntiger) 3½"
²-Pterinochilus.murinus (Usumbara Orange Baboon) 3½" & 2¼"


----------



## TRON (May 16, 2007)

How is it going? Precious is just a perfect name for her!!!! Amazing T :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Doezsha (May 16, 2007)

TRON said:


> How is it going? Precious is just a perfect name for her!!!! Amazing T :clap::clap::clap:


Every things good over here, thanks for asking Tron. Hows things over your way. Yeah I had to name her precious, shes like a cuddly bear   lol...

 PS: Im just in need of more Ts lol


----------



## fangsalot (May 16, 2007)

MAGNIFACENT T's!SCREAM BACK AT ME ON MYSPACE,GOT PICS OF THE FAM AND THEM!HOLLA!


----------



## pwilfort (May 17, 2007)

As always Doezsha your T's are Beautiful! I love the set up for them i'm sure they do also!:clap:


----------



## Doezsha (May 17, 2007)

pwilfort said:


> As always Doezsha your T's are Beautiful! I love the set up for them i'm sure they do also!:clap:





fangsalot said:


> MAGNIFACENT T's!SCREAM BACK AT ME ON MYSPACE,GOT PICS OF THE FAM AND THEM!HOLLA!


Thanks for the love  Penny and Fangsalot...1


----------



## Doezsha (May 17, 2007)

*new adition to the family*

this is my Aphonopelma seemanni 3½"


----------



## syndicate (May 17, 2007)

nice shots of that hainanum man


----------



## Doezsha (May 18, 2007)

syndicate said:


> nice shots of that hainanum man


Right-O


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

*P.ornata*

P.ornata post molt. molted 5-18-07


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

*the newest tiny tike in my family...*

Citharischius crawshay ¼"


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

*I thought this was a funny pose*

Grammostola. aureostriata  sling.01


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

*Cyriopagopus.sp molted*

my Cyriopagopus.sp just molted earlyer tonight. first pick is from about 3 days ago





and this was taken about an hour and a half ago, my little Cyriopagopus.sp in a new suit


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

today


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

Cyriopagopus.sp


----------



## AlainL (May 24, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> and this was taken about an hour and a half ago, my little Cyriopagopus.sp in a new suit


Look very nice man.

take care!

Alain


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

Thank you sir


----------



## Natemass (May 25, 2007)

awesome i really need 1 of those


----------



## Doezsha (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Nate


----------



## Doezsha (May 29, 2007)

N.chromatus sling .02 1"


----------



## Doezsha (May 29, 2007)

*The camera shy tarantula*

I hardly ever get a chance to snap pics of this T without it bolting down its funnel web lol.:wall:  unsexed cyriopagopus.sp juvi


----------



## Doezsha (May 31, 2007)

my cyriopagopus. sp having dinner :}


----------



## demode (May 31, 2007)

Oh damn that shit looks hot!


----------



## Doezsha (May 31, 2007)

right on for the complement demode


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 3, 2007)

New members to the family, in theyre new homes, just got rehoused


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 4, 2007)

*Cyriopagopus. sp*

Cyriopagopus. sp


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous C. sp. "blue". What's it's size? Mine is at about 5cm right now.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 5, 2007)

Novak said:


> Gorgeous C. sp. "blue". What's it's size? Mine is at about 5cm right now.


Thanks Paul mine is about 8-9 cm


----------



## Natemass (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyriopagopus. sp singapore blue is something i really need, good pics man


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 6, 2007)

Natemass said:


> Cyriopagopus. sp singapore blue is something i really need, good pics man


Thanks Nate They are among my favorite arboreal Ts. I  do want to add a adult pair and about 4 more slings to my collection.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 14, 2007)

*New slings*

I just got 5-Aphonopelma seemanni(blue color form) yesterday  heres some pics of the little ones.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 14, 2007)

*B.smithi*

Heres some pics of my B.smithi


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 14, 2007)

:clap: Once Again,,hott!


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 14, 2007)

fangsalot said:


> :clap: Once Again,,hott!


Thanks bro


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 14, 2007)

Dang..I love your setups..very nice.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 14, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Dang..I love your setups..very nice.


thanks alot bro


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2007)

nice pics man


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 14, 2007)

syndicate said:


> nice pics man


Thanks bro I still want to get some better pics of my Aphonopelma seemannis but they are so tiny.


----------



## pwilfort (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful! I love the slings! I got 1 of the blue and 1 of the other.
Beautiful smithi, We love our 3.
Pen:clap: :worship:


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 15, 2007)

pwilfort said:


> Beautiful! I love the slings! I got 1 of the blue and 1 of the other.
> Beautiful smithi, We love our 3.
> Pen:clap: :worship:


Thank you for the complement Penny, I love the Aphonopelma seemannis (blue) and regular color form as well. I have a A. seemannis regular color form thats about 3" and I think its in premolt, I cant wait to see how it looks after molts because It has a leg thats its  regenerating, hopefuly all is well.heres a pic ofthe little soldier ( Duke if its a male & Scarlet if its a female) I want to get a couple more B.smithis and other Brachys too I love them


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice Cyriopagopus. sp !!!!   Awesome T!


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 16, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Nice Cyriopagopus. sp !!!!   Awesome T!


Right on Chris


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cyriopagopus.sp Tube web*

This is a pic of a tube web that my Cyriopagopus.sp built up the back of its cork bark. 
Before:





After:


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 19, 2007)

*Poecilotheria.striata*

Poecilotheria.striata


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cyclosternum.fasciatum*

Cyclosternum.fasciatum Mature Male


----------



## AlainL (Jun 19, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Poecilotheria.striata


Hi Doezsha!

Very nice enclosure, nice pokie too:clap: 

I love them, my favorite species


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you carpetpython


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 19, 2007)

hah i love that before and after pic of the Cyriopagopus hide.  it's always cool to see them do a bit of remodeling.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 19, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> hah i love that before and after pic of the Cyriopagopus hide.  it's always cool to see them do a bit of remodeling.


Yeah I thought that the before and after pics were pretty cool too


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 20, 2007)

*N.chromatus post molt*

N.chromatus sling 0.0.1 post molt


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 20, 2007)

*H.gigas post molt*

H.gigas sling 0.0.2 post molt


----------



## ronin (Jun 20, 2007)

Great collection and pics Doezsha!  Keep it up.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 20, 2007)

ronin said:


> Great collection and pics Doezsha!  Keep it up.


Thanks Ronin


----------



## pwilfort (Jun 21, 2007)

You have  a lovely collection of tarantulas! Thanks for sharing!
:worship:


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 21, 2007)

pwilfort said:


> You have  a lovely collection of tarantulas! Thanks for sharing!
> :worship:


Thanks Penny


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 11, 2007)

A.geniculata


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 11, 2007)

P.striata


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 11, 2007)

P.ornata


----------



## AlainL (Jul 11, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> P.striata


Very nice striata 
I'm getting one tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 12, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Very nice striata
> I'm getting one tomorrow, can't wait.


 Thats awesome  carpetpython I cant wait to see your new addition. POst some pics


----------



## pedro041484 (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice t's:clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 13, 2007)

pedro041484 said:


> very nice t's:clap:


Thank you pedro041484


----------



## pwilfort (Jul 14, 2007)

Your P.striata and A.geniculata are beautiful T's thanks for sharing!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2007)

nice striata man!


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 16, 2007)

syndicate said:


> nice striata man!





pwilfort said:


> Your P.striata and A.geniculata are beautiful T's thanks for sharing!


Thank you both.


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 16, 2007)

*New additions to the family*

These just came  in on Friday from Indian Exotics. I also got two B.vagan slings from the East Bay vivarium that I haven photographed yet. I was happy to see that all of the slings from Indian Exotics arrived in perfect shape but on top of that my P.irmina molted in route :clap:  

L.klugi






P.cambrigi






P.irmina starting to construct its funnel web already


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 16, 2007)

*spring cleaning*

I just overhauled my divided cage that I have setup for four of my juvenile  arboreal Tarantulas.


----------



## Becky (Jul 16, 2007)

Gorgeous arboreal tanks there! Nice T's too


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 16, 2007)

Becky said:


> Gorgeous arboreal tanks there! Nice T's too


Thank you Becky, heres another pic


----------



## Austin S. (Jul 16, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> I just overhauled my divided cage that I have setup for four of my juvenile  arboreal Tarantulas.


Dang bro you should make a divided one with say 8 and send it my way. I'm serious... PM if you wanna make some moolah.


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 16, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Dang bro you should make a divided one with say 8 and send it my way. I'm serious... PM if you wanna make some moolah.


This setup was bought like this but I have been thinking of using this idea and buying the material used to make the track for the screen and the face plate, screen, screen framing  and some glass and modifying a couple of tanks that I have laying around to see if I could get them to come out this good. I think that wen I have the free time  it will be a fun project and the modified tanks will be killer and pretty easy to convert. my inspiration is to convert this large 55 gallon aquarium that I have and is not in use into a large divided set up as a display piece.:? but Ill let you know how things turn out. Peace


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Jul 26, 2007)

G.aureostriata






A.geniculata






B.vagans











P.striata






Cyropagopus.sp


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 28, 2007)

*one of my favorite Ts*


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 28, 2007)

*recycling*

heres a few containers that I recycled. I have tPwo set up for two B.vagans sling and the other two set up for one P.irmina and a Pcambridgei.


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Aug 13, 2007)

*new additions*

Today I added two new additions to the family, I just got two Avicularia avicularias from the East Bay Vivarium. Woot woot I hope the little ones are going to be happy at there new house, and get along well with there brothers and sisters.





Ill post better pics later


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 14, 2007)

*C.crawshayi eating*

C.crawshayi


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 17, 2007)

*H.gigas*

Heres some random pics of my two H.gigas slings


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 25, 2007)

H.gigas eating


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 25, 2007)

Avic.avic slings in there new homes


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 25, 2007)

L.klugi peeking out


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Antoine, very nice collection you got there, congrats.


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 26, 2007)

TheNatural said:


> Hi Antoine, very nice collection you got there, congrats.


Thank you sir


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 26, 2007)

Great pics!@ Keep them coming.   :clap:


----------



## pwilfort (Aug 26, 2007)

Great pictures! what kind of plant is in the avic slings cages? I want to get a plant for ours but don't know what kind to get?
Cheers,


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 26, 2007)

pwilfort said:


> Great pictures! what kind of plant is in the avic slings cages? I want to get a plant for ours but don't know what kind to get?
> Cheers,


Those are all silk plants that I got from Michaels Craft Store For about 99 cent, the one plant was enough for for all four of the acrylic boxes. 




talkenlate04 said:


> Great pics!@ Keep them coming.   :clap:


Thankss  for the complement talkenlate04


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 26, 2007)

Dinner time


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 26, 2007)

L.klugi on the hunt


----------



## ronin (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice pics.  Thanks for sharing Antoine.


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 26, 2007)

ronin said:


> Very nice pics.  Thanks for sharing Antoine.


Thanks Ronin


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 27, 2007)

very nice pictures.
I love the L. klugi. How big is it? 
I heard they get pretty big


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 27, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> very nice pictures.
> I love the L. klugi. How big is it?
> I heard they get pretty big


Its still a tiny tyke its about 2.5". the do get big about 7-8" as adults. Thanks for the complement fartkowski.   Peace


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 27, 2007)

P.striata post molt 8/25/07


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 27, 2007)

N.chromatus sling


----------



## pwilfort (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful T's Doezsha! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## info0 (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice pictures and great T's. Hope that mine will be looking that good someday


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 29, 2007)

nfio0 said:


> Nice pictures and great T's. Hope that mine will be looking that good someday


Thanks for the complement   


pwilfort said:


> Beautiful T's Doezsha! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Penny


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 29, 2007)

*My A.geniculata molted*





















Am I mistaken, I'm not good at sexing but dose that look like a male to you?


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 29, 2007)

*P.ornata*


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 29, 2007)

*A.seemanni blue color form sling*

A.seemanni ( blue color form) sling 1 of 5


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 29, 2007)

*B.vagans molted*


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Aug 29, 2007)

*Molts molts and more molts*

Man this week have been crazy I had about 5 molts in the last 7 days or something like that I just checked on My Cyriopagopus.sp Smurfet molted today too woot woot, and I'm expecting my P.orhata and my G.aureostriatato 0.0.1 molt soon too.
It must be something in the water or this heat wave!!!


----------



## pinkzebra (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats on all the molts! That's been happening to me too, I've had at least 3 a week for the past month!

Oh and the A genic does look male to me. 

Gorgeous photos!

Jen


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 31, 2007)

exkrhla said:


> Congrats on all the molts! That's been happening to me too, I've had at least 3 a week for the past month!
> 
> Oh and the A genic does look male to me.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your molts too Jen  and thanks for the complement.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 4, 2007)

The first good pic that I got of her


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 4, 2007)

*random pics*

N.chromatus















A.seemanni (blue color form)





G.aureostriata















B.boehmi


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 10, 2007)

H.lividum, Krystle shes purdy


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 10, 2007)

Krystles house, its the 12x12" enclosure.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 11, 2007)

*feeding time*


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 11, 2007)

*Feeding time*

Its a blurry pic but what the heck:wall:


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 11, 2007)

*Feeding time*

The blue is starting come in on her abdomen and carapace


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 11, 2007)

I always love looking at your picture thread, you take great pics. Where did you get the G. aurio enclosures from? They're cool!

Jen


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 11, 2007)

exkrhla said:


> I always love looking at your picture thread, you take great pics. Where did you get the G. aurio enclosures from? They're cool!
> 
> Jen


I got the acrylic boxes from Michale's craft store. I show how I made them on my site on the do it your self page. stop by and check it out. Oh and thanks for the Complement Jen  

link to site my site isin my sig its this one:
http://doezsha.b0x.com/


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 11, 2007)

P.irmina 0.0.2 sling


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 11, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> I got the acrylic boxes from Michale's craft store. I show how I made them on my site on the do it your self page. stop by and check it out. Oh and thanks for the Complement Jen
> 
> link to site my site isin my sig its this one:
> http://doezsha.b0x.com/



Oh great, thanks! I think I will try my hand at a few. Nice website too. And you're welcome!

Jen


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 11, 2007)

exkrhla said:


> Oh great, thanks! I think I will try my hand at a few. Nice website too. And you're welcome!
> 
> Jen


I encourage you to try your hand at it. Its easy and fun. wen your done it makes excellent displays for your Ts. you can also order the Acrylic boxes from Tap Plastics @:http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=222&

Enjoy


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 11, 2007)

heres some of my slings enclosures


----------



## verry_sweet (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Antoine look at you, what a great collection you have going and your enclosures are fabulous. 

The picture of your P. irminia eating it’s meal is great.


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 12, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> I encourage you to try your hand at it. Its easy and fun. wen your done it makes excellent displays for your Ts. you can also order the Acrylic boxes from Tap Plastics @:http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=222&
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks so much, Antoine. I will give it a try. Your links and website are very helpful!

Jen


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 12, 2007)

pinkzebra said:


> Thanks so much, Antoine. I will give it a try. Your links and website are very helpful!
> 
> Jen


Im glad to help, I aim to please.  Itmakes me happy to know that you find my website helpful. 



verry_sweet said:


> Wow Antoine look at you, what a great collection you have going and your enclosures are fabulous.
> 
> The picture of your P. irminia eating it’s meal is great.


Thanks for the complements  verry_sweet I like your enclosures are awesome as  well, I need to get out of the city and collect some hice moss covered wood to give my aboreal setups a nice feel like yours.


----------



## pwilfort (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Doezsha, 
Where do you get the plastic containers at? I never seen them around here in LA?
They look great!
Love your T's!
Pen:clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 13, 2007)

pwilfort said:


> Hi Doezsha,
> Where do you get the plastic containers at? I never seen them around here in LA?
> They look great!
> Love your T's!
> Pen:clap:


You can order them on line from Tap Plastics: http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=222&
 Or you might be able to find them at a Michale's craft store, thats were I bought mine. 

 Thanks for the complement Penny


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 13, 2007)

You have some very nice members in your collection. Thanks!!


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 13, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> You have some very nice members in your collection. Thanks!!


Thanks TarantulaLV


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 15, 2007)

A.seemanni (blue color form) sling 0.0.1 0f 4 slings eating 3 pinhead crickets.





Avicularia avicularia sling 0.0.1 of 5 slings  first molt in my care 





Cyriopagopus.sp eating


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to find some cubes like that, they look really good. Nice pics too.  :clap: 
Oh and I like how you added the little rubber band with the pins to secure the lids. Innovative and effective!


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 15, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> I have to find some cubes like that, they look really good. Nice pics too.  :clap:
> Oh and I like how you added the little rubber band with the pins to secure the lids. Innovative and effective!


Thanks for the complement talkenlate04, you can find the acrylic boxes at Tap Plastics:http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=222&
I also added hinges on the back of the containers too. Check out my site under the do it your self page, Ill be adding more projects soon  my site link:http://doezsha.b0x.com/


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 17, 2007)

*New additions*

I picked up two new additions yesterday at the SF.B.A.T.S meeting yesterday.
first is the Cyriopagopus.sp sling, not the best pic but...





The second is a Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 17, 2007)

I love the _Haplopelma albostriatum_! Great pics Antoine! I'm disappointed I couldn't make it to the B.A.T.S meeting! :wall:


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 17, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> I love the _Haplopelma albostriatum_! Great pics Antoine! I'm disappointed I couldn't make it to the B.A.T.S meeting! :wall:


Thanks for the complement bro, to bad you didn't make it was a blast, there was lots of cool folks and lots of cool invertebrates. Theres always next year, I was also thinking about a SF B.A.T.S field trip.That would be cool, maby next year...peace


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 17, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Thanks for the complement bro, to bad you didn't make it was a blast, there was lots of cool folks and lots of cool invertebrates. Theres always next year, I was also thinking about a SF B.A.T.S field trip.That would be cool, maby next year...peace


Yes, next year, definately! The field trip idea would be awesome, but where would be a good fielding spot here near the bay area. I think we would have to do some traveling for that.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 17, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Yes, next year, definately! The field trip idea would be awesome, but where would be a good fielding spot here near the bay area. I think we would have to do some traveling for that.


Yeah that was the only down side to the field trip idea, We would have to travel how far I don't know. Thats worth a bit of research


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Sep 24, 2007)

Doezsha B. I have been gone sooo long. Things have changed quiete a bit since I last seen my old babies, and your new additions. Looks like you are mastering the T photographing skills. I am very impressed. Your taste in T's is just as exquisite as your taste in other fine things in life. Your collection fits you. I miss being your T keeping buddy...but you took things to a whole new level. Hopefully when I am able to join the team again, I can move up quickly.

Love what you have done with the enclosures as well,

Ms. Peaches


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice work as always you perfect all that you lay your hands on.  





Doezsha said:


> I just overhauled my divided cage that I have setup for four of my juvenile  arboreal Tarantulas.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 25, 2007)

Ms. Peaches said:


> Nice work as always you perfect all that you lay your hands on.


Thanks for the complement, I try.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## ronin (Sep 25, 2007)

Great pics Antoine!  As usual.  Thanks for sharing & keep 'em coming.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 26, 2007)

ronin said:


> Great pics Antoine!  As usual.  Thanks for sharing & keep 'em coming.


Thanks for the love Ronin


----------



## pwilfort (Sep 26, 2007)

I love the cages Doezsha great work and beautiful tarantulas!
Pen:clap:


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Sep 26, 2007)

Awww see I am going to have to stop coming around I truly miss being involved. The hands on is much more enjoyable then the picture viewing. When can I come see the babies and watch you take some pics. The shadow P.mirinus pic is my favorite.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 26, 2007)

Ms. Peaches said:


> Awww see I am going to have to stop coming around I truly miss being involved. The hands on is much more enjoyable then the picture viewing. When can I come see the babies and watch you take some pics. The shadow P.mirinus pic is my favorite.


you are always welcome, come through any time Luv  The P.murins is your girl Peaches  



pwilfort said:


> I love the cages Doezsha great work and beautiful tarantulas!
> Pen:clap:


Thanks for the complements Penny


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 27, 2007)

*Peaches*

*Peaches*


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweeeeet, she has really grown up. I will have to take you up on that offer. Just let me know when.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 27, 2007)

Ms. Peaches said:


> Sweeeeet, she has really grown up. I will have to take you up on that offer. Just let me know when.


just like a old skool song I wrote, The Time Is Now...Holla at ya Boy...1


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, I agree. You will have to let me take some pics as well when I am there too. I'll schedule you in on my calender...lol.

Oh and its really time to edit my sig below>>>>>I may have been wrong when I wrote it.


----------



## MizM (Sep 28, 2007)

Doezsha said:


>


Is that an H. lividum in an arboreal enclosure?


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 28, 2007)

MizM said:


> Is that an H. lividum in an arboreal enclosure?


That's _Cyriopagopus_ sp. "blue"

Eric


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 29, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> That's _Cyriopagopus_ sp. "blue"
> 
> Eric


Erics right,he's the man


----------



## MizM (Sep 29, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> That's _Cyriopagopus_ sp. "blue"
> 
> Eric


Wow, she's WAY blue! What a beauty!!!:clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 30, 2007)

MizM said:


> Wow, she's WAY blue! What a beauty!!!:clap:


Thank you MizM her name is Smurfet


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 21, 2007)

*The Dude*

I got a MM G.rosea dubbed "The Dude" from a good friend, who is actually responsible for getting me back into the hobby Ms.Peaches :clap: .


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 21, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> I got a MM G.rosea dubbed "The Dude" from a good friend, who is actually responsible for getting me back into the hobby Ms.Peaches :clap: .


And heres the recent molt from his lady and a pic of his lady too


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 21, 2007)

Heres some pics of a new project that I'm working on


----------



## Rydog (Oct 22, 2007)

nice man:clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 22, 2007)

Rydog said:


> nice man:clap:


Thanks bro its a work in progress.


----------



## pinkzebra (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool, Antione! I always get excited to see that you have posted more pics in your thread!    Your pics and projects are great!

Jen


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 22, 2007)

pinkzebra said:


> Very cool, Antione! I always get excited to see that you have posted more pics in your thread!    Your pics and projects are great!
> 
> Jen


 Thanks Jen


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 26, 2007)

*L.klugi sling*

L.klugi 0.0.1


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 26, 2007)

P.murinus 0.1.0


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 29, 2007)

*Project pics*

This was a little something I'm working on


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 29, 2007)

*New project*

This is the new project that I'm working on, its a 5.5 gallon aboreal setup for my Cyriopagopus.sp


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow that lid for the 5.5 gallon arboreal container looks great.  I was intending to create something similar for my arboreal Ts though I couldn't find acrylic hinges anywhere.  Did you pick yours up online or did you find them at a store somwhere?


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 29, 2007)

Greyhalo said:


> Wow that lid for the 5.5 gallon arboreal container looks great.  I was intending to create something similar for my arboreal Ts though I couldn't find acrylic hinges anywhere.  Did you pick yours up online or did you find them at a store somwhere?


I went to the store but you can order them on line from http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/category.php?bid=12&PHPSESSID=2007102920023380834022

They have all of the goodies  enjoy.


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome, thanks man I appreciate it!


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 29, 2007)

its all good


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 29, 2007)

Man you are quit a craftsman Antoine. How big is your "blue" now bro? How are the divided settups coming along? Any recent progress?


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 30, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Man you are quit a craftsman Antoine. How big is your "blue" now bro? How are the divided setups coming along? Any recent progress?


 Thanks bro, I love building things and tinkering with others lol   My Blue about 4.5 or 5" and some change. The divided tanks are coming along I have to pick up some of those tiny hinges.,I might get around to getting them on my way home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 31, 2007)

Update heres the back ground for my 5.5


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey nice setup! :clap:


----------



## Tunedbeat (Oct 31, 2007)

Just looking at your enclosures, make me want to tinker with mines a bit. 
nice work! :clap:


----------



## thedude (Oct 31, 2007)

hey, what kind of dirt do you have in your P. murinus cage???


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 31, 2007)

thedude said:


> hey, what kind of dirt do you have in your P. murinus cage???


 Its a pre mix that I got from American Soil called Orange Path
http://www.americansoil.com/



Tunedbeat said:


> Just looking at your enclosures, make me want to tinker with mines a bit.
> nice work! :clap:


 I love tinkering  



talkenlate04 said:


> Hey nice setup! :clap:


Thank you sir

heres another pic its not the best tho


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 1, 2007)

G.rosea mating, this took place last night. They have more dates planed


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 1, 2007)

hi antoine, thanks man!

very nice "new project" (5.5 gallon aboreal setup for your Cyriopagopus.sp) !!


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 1, 2007)

TheNatural said:


> hi antoine, thanks man!
> 
> very nice "new project" (5.5 gallon aboreal setup for your Cyriopagopus.sp) !!


Thank you sir


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok ladies and gents I have a new arrival. My first born, my son Jaden arrived 11-3-07 at 12:43 am heres a pic of son and poppa


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations man


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 6, 2007)

That is awesome bro. Beautiful baby man.


----------



## AlainL (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Antoine!

Congratulation man:clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, Im so excited and tired too lol


----------



## syndicate (Nov 6, 2007)

congrats dude!mabey a future tarantula keeper there ;]


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2007)

syndicate said:


> congrats dude!mabey a future tarantula keeper there ;]


Thats right


----------



## ronin (Nov 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Antoine.  That is the best addition you can have and by far the best pic on this thread.  The best is yet to come.


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 7, 2007)

ronin said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Antoine.  That is the best addition you can have and by far the best pic on this thread.  The best is yet to come.


Thanks Ronin


----------



## pwilfort (Nov 7, 2007)

Congratulation to you all,! Beautiful boy,


----------



## TTstinger (Nov 7, 2007)

congrats mate  good lookin kid 

goodluck


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 7, 2007)

Congratulations Antione, he's beautiful!


----------



## MizM (Nov 7, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Thanks guys, Im so excited and tired too lol


Get used to it, you'll be tired for the next 18+ years!

Congratulations, he's a beautiful little guy!


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 8, 2007)

Antione, he's just beautiful!! Grats!!

Jen


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 9, 2007)

I want to thank you all for the love


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 9, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> G.rosea mating, this took place last night. They have more dates planed


This is a video from the next night 11-2-03

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30pAjpdhLCw


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 9, 2007)

congratulations antoine, and rebember.... babys need milk, not roaches and crickets,


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 9, 2007)

TheNatural said:


> congratulations antoine, and rebember.... babys need milk, not roaches and crickets,


    Thats right


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations Antione.
That's awsome man.
You think this little guy will be easier to handle than a pokie? 

chris


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 15, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> Congratulations Antione.
> That's awsome man.
> You think this little guy will be easier to handle than a pokie?
> 
> chris



Much easier, but I have to handle him much more often than my Pokie and feeding times can be tricky, I learned not to run out of food during feedings or get the wrath of the baby man :evil: ...


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats to you!!!   It's an amazing feeling becoming a papa.   Just rem what you were like as a kid, triple that, and you know what to expect in the future.

I wish you Luck.


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 21, 2007)

AubZ said:


> Congrats to you!!!   It's an amazing feeling becoming a papa.   Just rem what you were like as a kid, triple that, and you know what to expect in the future.
> 
> I wish you Luck.


OMG I'm definitely in for it big time... oh and his poor mom has two of us to deal with lol


----------



## babylon5girl (Nov 21, 2007)

CONGRATS   

You have an adorable baby  Good luck


----------



## fangsalot (Nov 21, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! hope to see alot of pics on myspace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 21, 2008)

*P.striata*


----------



## seanbond (Sep 21, 2008)

Man, i alwayz liked your thread! Welcome back, looking forward to your pix


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 21, 2008)

seanbond said:


> Man, i alwayz liked your thread! Welcome back, looking forward to your pix


Right on... Thanks  the complement. I'm Getting back into the hobby,I Have some new additions coming next week, so there will be plenty of pics


----------



## Thompson08 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice pokie you have there


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 21, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Nice pokie you have there


Thanks  Thompson08


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 21, 2008)

Glad to see you back Antoine 
I'm looking forward to more pics


----------



## pwilfort (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw! what happen to the pictures all I get is this.
I want to start the new year of with a picture thread.
Bohmei:








B.vagans "Vega":


:?


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 24, 2016)

A.semanni one of two


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Oct 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 25, 2016)

Good to see you back here! Looking forward to seeing you work again, and an updated picture of that baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Austin,  It's good  to be back.  My collection  is small right now  just a couple  of specimens at the moment.  I Plan on picking up where I left of with a little more inspiration....


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Oct 28, 2016)

Cought them both out at the same time


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 28, 2016)

I came home from work to find my male B.albopilosum has a new suit...  
I didn't see any hooks yet so hopefully  I still have a molt or two before  he matures.


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 29, 2016)

One of my smallest specimens it's about  1/4"


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Oct 31, 2016)

My female B.albopilsoum finally  came out for a photo opportunity ....


----------



## Olan (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice Ts, and welcome back!


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)

Olan said:


> Nice Ts, and welcome back!


Thanks Olan... it's good to be back.


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)

new additions


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 7, 2016)

L.parahybana new addition is freshly m
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 olted.


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 7, 2016)

I set these  up for three of my juvenile tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Olan (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow, that is quite the haul! You're going to be busy...


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 13, 2016)

P.Metallica sling one of three


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Doezsha (Nov 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 20, 2016)

One of two new additions from The East Bay Vivarium....


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 20, 2016)

two of two of the new additions from The East Bay Vivarium....


----------



## Doezsha (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)

*
View attachment 231672
*


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Doezsha (Feb 18, 2017)




----------

